

News Roundup: Moto 360 Announcements - techwatching
http://techwatching.com/trending/moto360

======
ironsides
This is a very interesting site - nicely done! First I've seen of it and
definitely bookmarked. Curious (did not see an about on the site etc) - what
did you build this on?

